# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cửa Lò có em bé - Du lịch Cửa Lò

## hangnt

*Về chỗ ở*

Tuỳ theo điều kiện từng gia đình mà đặt KS.
Muốn ở sịn thì có thể đặt KS Xanh hoặc KS Sài gòn- KL, tuy nhiên ở đây nếu muốn tắm biển thì cũng phải như mọi khách khác phải băng qua đường để xuống biển tắm chung (Ở những KS này không có bãi biển riêng đâu nhé)
KS Hạng trung thì có thể là Thái bình Dương, Hòn ngư…
KS Hạng thường thì nhan nhản nhà nghỉ và khách sạn, giá cả phải chăng tuy nhiên vào ngày cuối tuần thì đắt hơn hẳn.


*Ăn uống cho gia đình:*

Nếu không muốn đi lại nhiều thì có thể đặt ăn tại Khách sạn. Tuy nhiên, theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì ăn uống tại khách sạn sẽ ổn định hơn, tuy nhiên sẽ phải đặt món trước, sẽ đắt hơn nhiều, không có nhiều món để lựa chọn và tóm lại không được hưởng hết không khí biển.

Nếu có điều kiện ra ngoài, nên ăn ở nhà hàng Thuý Hiếu (cách KS Hòn Ngư khoảng 100 mét) về phía tay phải nếu đứng nhìn ra biển, đồ ăn ở đây ngon, rẻ (phải công nhận là rẻ thật), nhiều món rất lạ miệng và nhiều kiểu chế biến. tuy nhiên nếu vào tối thứ 6 hoặc tối thứ 7 thì đông kinh khủng, phải đặt trước nếu không thì ra muộn chẳng có gì mà ăn. Hôm đó, thứ 7 nhà mình ra muộn nên phải đợi mãi mới có đồ ăn. (Cuối tuần khách du lịch từ HN vào nhiều cộng với khách từ trên Vinh xuống nên họ quá tải khách.)

*Ăn uống cho em bé*

Nhà mình có 2 em bé, bé lớn thì đã 9 tuổi nên ăn uống không phải lo nhưng còn cu con nên cũng hơi mệt về đoạn ăn uống. Tuy nhiên, đã xác định cho con đi chơi mấy ngày thì ăn uống không đủ bữa thì các mẹ cũng đừng có quá lo lắng. Hôm đầu tiên đi từ HN vào, mình phải mang sẵn 1 cặp lồng cháo ủ nóng để mang theo. Đi vào Cửa Lò đường xa thế nào bạn cũng phải dừng ăn trên đường 1 bữa. Chắc chắn sẽ không có cháo sẵn trên đường nên để chủ động các mẹ chuẩn bị luôn 1 cạp lồng cháo có ủ nhé, đến đâu chỉ cần đổ ra cho con ăn luôn mà vẫn nóng sốt.

Ở Cửa Lò mình phát hiện ra 1 cửa hàng bán cháo rất ngon, nằm ở sau lưng khách sạn Thái bình dương. Ở đó là cửa hàng chuyên bán cháo, họ nấu cháo trắng, khách hàng muốn đặt cháo nào thì học mới bắt đầu cho thịt, cá, tôm, ngao hoặc lươn. Bạn thích cho con ăn cháo đặc hay loãng thì nói với họ trước luôn nhé. Ở đó họ băm thịt luôn cho mình. Có hôm đông quá, họ không băm được mình phải vào bếp tự tay băm luôn cho con mình. Theo kinh nghiệm của mình con mình 15 tháng có thể ăn cháo tôm băm nhuyên, thịt bò, thịt lợn hoặc lươn (Nghệ An nổi tiếng về lươn đấy) hoặc cháo ngao thì chỉ nên ăn nước thôi vì thịt dai lắm. Các mẹ chú ý đừng cho con ăn ghẹ nhé. Bé nhà mình bị đi ngoài mấy bữa vì ăn ghẹ đấy. Đã có mang theo 1 cặp lồng ủ nóng các mẹ có thể làm nhiều để vào cặp lồng cho con ăn thêm bữa nữa cùng được nếu bạn ngại phải đi lại vất vả

Đi biển con rất hiếm có cơ hội ăn rau nên các mẹ có thể mang theo cam để vắt cho con uống hàng ngày. Tuy nhiên nên nếu ăn cháo hải sản thì nên cách ra khoảng 2 tiếng thì hẵng cho con uống nước cam nhé. Có thể cầm theo cả chuối, hoặc như mình thì ngày đầu tiên đến mình ra chợ Cửa Lò mua cả nải chuối về, mỗi ngày cho con ăn 1 quả, thay rau. Trộm vía đầu ra cũng ổn lắm.
Nói chung đã cho con đi chơi có thể con sẽ mấtmột số bữa ăn mà các mẹ vẫn hay làm theừơng ngày. Tuy nhiên, có thể cho con uống sữa thay cũng được. Các mẹ không nên lo lắng, ăn ít một số bữa không làm cho bé gầy ngay được đâu. Chủ yếu đi nghỉ là cho bé có cơ hội được dạn dày, tiếp xúc với bên ngoài nhiều để bé dạn dĩ hơn.

*Cho bé ra biển*

Bé nhà mình lần đầu ra biển nên rất sợ. Có thể có những bé dạn dĩ thích ngay thì quá tốt nhưng bé nhà mình thì cứ bám riết lấy mẹ. Cho bé đứng xuống cát bé cũng sợ nên các mẹ để ý những buổi đầu nên đi dép cho con để con đứng xuống cát không có cảm giác nhám chân. Nếu bé ôm chặt bắt bế, bạn cứ bế bé nhé, đừng vội thả bé xuống ngay bé sẽ có cảm giác sợ mãi đấy. Hãy ôm chặt lấy bé, đưa bé đi lại cho bé quen với không khí xung quanh. Hôm đầu tiên mình phải bế bé từ lúc ra biển cho đến lúc mọi người đi về, bé nhất quyết không chịu đứng xuống. Hôm thứ hai mình đưa bé ra, dần dần cho bé đưa tay xuống hất nước, để chơi đùa. Tuy nhiên vẫn phải bế bé, chỉ để cho bé lấy tay nghịch nước thôi. Đến ngày thứ 3, cho bé ngồi trên ghế chơi cát. Dần dần đến hôm về thì bé chịu xuống nước, đã thế còn chạy lặng xăng trên cát, nghịch cát bốc cát ném, nói chung là đã không còn sợ nữa. Đến khi bé bắt đầu quen với biển thì đã lại phải đi về.
ĐI biển nghỉ ở khách sạn lúc nào cũng bật điều hoà nên các mẹ để ý trước khi đưa con đi tắm biển nhớ tắt điều hoà nhé, để khi từ biển về, người bé vẫn ướt sẽ không bị đưa ngay vào phòng điều hoà lạnh, dễ làm cho bé ốm.
Đấy là một số kinh nghiệm từ nhà mình, gửi đến các mẹ để tham khảo nhé. Chúc các mẹ và bé có kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ.

*Đi lại*

Nhà mình có xe riêng nên cũng chủ động. Tuy nhiên, khuyên các mẹ nên đi từ HN vào CLò sớm. Nên đi từ 5giờ sáng để chỉ phải ăn 1 bữa sáng tại dọc đường, sau đó trưa vào đến Cửa Lò, cho bé ăn uống và sau đó nghỉ ngơi luôn ở KS cho tiện. Nếu đi muộn quá sẽ mất 2 bữa ăn dọc đường và không được tiện cho bé.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Cửa Lò - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm phương tiên ôtô) - Giá 1.650.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Cua Lo - Que Bac - Cua Lo - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem) - Giá 1.650.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cửa Lò* - *tour du lich Cua Lo*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cửa Lò click vào *du lịch Cửa Lò* -* du lich Cua Lo*

----------


## mrdavidna

Mình có biết khách sạn Vũ Hương ở Cửa Lò qua nhà hàng Hương Giang trên Vinh, các bạn tham khảo website họ xem thế nào
KHÁCH SẠN VŨ HƯƠNG - NHÀ HÀNG HƯƠNG GIANG II ( website: khach san cua lo )
Địa chỉ : Đường Bình Minh, Khối 6, Phường Nghi Hương, Thị xã Cửa Lò
Điện thoại : 0383.947.666 - 0383.947.888 - Hotline : 0986.353.166 - 0915.545.613
Mail: vuhuonghotel@gmail.com

KHÁCH SẠN - NHÀ HÀNG HƯƠNG GIANG
Địa chỉ : Số 11, Đường Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, Thành phố Vinh
Điện thoại: 0388.600.131 - Hotline : 0986.353.166 - 0915.545.613

----------

